

Show HN: Hacker Nation Pilot [video] - siong1987
http://hackernation.tv/2013/06/hacker-nation-pilot

======
QuantumGuy
I was wondering when someone was going to do this. Though I wish this video
had a more professional feel to it.

~~~
jmtame
Ha thanks. Admittedly, this was pretty rough and we're all new to this. None
of us have any stage presence at all, but we had fun so we'll keep doing it :)
As with anything, I suspect we'll get better the more we do it.

Put your e-mail in there and you'll get notified when we upload new ones.

~~~
QuantumGuy
Will do

------
csense
For me, reading the comments is way faster than watching some guys talk about
HN stories on a video. (I didn't get past the 2:00 mark.)

~~~
jmtame
I think it'd be more interesting next time if we not just arbitrarily pick the
top 4 stories from HN sorted by points (because that's not always a good
indication of the most interesting stuff).

Maybe we'll just pick our personal favorites.

------
darkz
Was this recorded above a club? :P

~~~
jmtame
Haha yep. It's above Rudy's in Palo Alto, at the Backplane offices.

